# EasyCAP strange problem. Color/black n white.



## g4m3sl4y3r (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello guys,

i've bought an easycap about 3 months ago.. together with a scart splitter and an scart-to-composite-and-reverse cable.

I was quite dissapointed that it didn't support pal-60 for my region. It only did black and white..

Soo.. today i've been fking around with it, and found out that it won't do PAL but will do NTSC (wich i already know). I tried all possible formats (sad enough NTSC_443 or something like that wasn't between it.)

But when i changed the OUT-Composite cable with the IN-Composite cable, it recorded my TV in normal PAL colors (it still did black and white in NTSC). When i changed the cables back, it tilted the screen.. and when i changed the signal from PAL-B or whatever pal one back to NTSC_M or NTSC_M_J it worked again in black and white..

but when i changed it from NTSC_M to PAL again, it flashes the screen on tilt, but WITH the correct colors.. 

(so there was a tilted-screen with the correct colors)

anyone knowing how to get this while recording? (the colors) i'm talking about my xbox 360 here.. if i hook it up directly it won't work either, and putting my xbox back to pal-50 didn't work as well..


----------

